# Two Bookcliffs Bucks



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of two Bookcliffs bucks. Elk22 tell me the sorry!!! Look at the mass on the one buck WOW!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW thats all i can say is WOW :shock: :shock: :shock: congrats to the hunter on some awesome bucks.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

That one is definitly in my top ten all time coolest looking non typs ive ever seen!
Congrats to those dirty rats :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Ole Sagebrush where is the orange??? :rotfl:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer its to bad you will never see anything like those two deer road hunting.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyoteslayer its to bad you will never see anything like those two deer road hunting.


Are you trying to insult me? :rotfl:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

You do a good job with your childlike behavior.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You do a good job with your childlike behavior.


Oh come on Sagebrush, dont be so serious for your old age. You will die grumpy


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

DREAM BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, plus making fun of a guy in a wheelchair for road hunting may be considered bad form. :?:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That buck has weak forks.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yeah, plus making fun of a guy in a wheelchair for road hunting may be considered bad form. :?:


Your kiddin right? 
With as much crap that falls out of CS's mouth, I'm sure at this point its all comedy to the both of them.

Plus, I'm pretty sure he is making fun of the guy, not the chair he rides in.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Sagebrush just needed to blow off some steam.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

RTMC said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, plus making fun of a guy in a wheelchair for road hunting may be considered bad form. :?:
> ...


It's comedy to me too, that's why I said it.  I happen to have been in a couple of tangles with ol' wolf lover over yonder.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, I thought that there are only a bunch of willow horned 3x4s running around the books. Somebody's been lying.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It's comedy to me too, that's why I said it. I happen to have been in a couple of tangles with ol' wolf lover over yonder.


Easy there Pancho. I would hate you whoop you in another dead wolf debate. Estas chupando mi sangre.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kowabunga!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehunghtr, If good Ole coyoyteslayer can dish it then he should be able to take it. I know that he is in a wheelchair, but there are others that have no Idea. and the same remark can be said to him. I feel it should not matter what I say to him.

As for coyoteslayer, I put the words "WHERE'S THE ORANGE" in my signature for your dumb thread about "*WHERES THE ORANGE"* a reminder for you. I have noticed that you like to call me out, and insinuate that I am the one that Care's about who is wearing orange or not. nice try.

"Here is my friends dad's Nebraska Whitetail and Sagebrush do you notice the Orange in the picture."

As for my posting of the Nebraska regs requirement for the wearing of orange, was probably not needed. My bad I will not post them again. 
BTW
If you are so naive and have a reading comprehension problem. Maybe you should have someone read it for you. Then you will see that i was praising your efforts of noticing the required amount of orange not being met.

If you need a link to the fifty states regs there is a possibility I can find them for you.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh poor ole Sagebrush, I guess im suppose to have mercy on you because you are getting old and your memory is starting to falter a little.



> coyoteslayer its to bad you will never see anything like those two deer road hunting.


I see plenty of nice bucks and I probably go on MORE hunts than most people on this forum so that is the funny part of your post. I already have two hunts lined up for next year and the one of the areas hasnt been hunted for 5 years so I will show you the picture of the great bucks I take there then maybe you will blow a head gasket. I dont ever here about you getting anything special.

You couldnt even spell my name right (Ole coyoyteslayer) but is alright you probably havent had you 6 cups of coffee yet this morning.

You make me laugh all the time because of the really lame things you say and I can predict what you will say next followed by a bunch of orange regulations.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyoteslayer its to bad you will never see anything like those two deer road hunting.


This is also funny because these two bucks were killed road hunting. Most everyone in the bookcliffs road hunts because you see more deer and because of all the roads and the deer are migrating off the top. I did kill a 5x6 that is 27inches wide buck in the Bookcliffs last year so doesnt that count for anything???


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

CS, you should not make fun of anybody's spelling. 
I road hunt too... but only because I'm fat.
Oh and if anybody wants to be "keyboard" mean to CS but holds back because he is wheel chair bound, I say "let it rip"
Hiding his big mouth behind his disability isn't any different than the rest of us hiding behind our monitors.
He is a nice guy that cares alot about our wildlife, but he also likes to stir the pot :lol: sometimes it's funny, but usually it's just plain stupid.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, you should not make fun of anybody's spelling.
> I road hunt too... but only because I'm fat.
> Oh and if anybody wants to be "keyboard" mean to CS but holds back because he is wheel chair bound, I say "let it rip"
> Hiding his big mouth behind his disability isn't any different than the rest of us hiding behind our monitors.
> He is a nice guy that cares alot about our wildlife, but he also likes to stir the pot sometimes it's funny, but usually it's just plain stupid.


Ok so I've been a little bit mean to Sagebrush. Im not hiding behind anything and you can trust me there. I read a lot of stupid comments on this forum so I guess im just trying to fit in with a few stupid ones that I make.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I might be in a wheelchair right now, but it still hasnt stopped me from getting out and doing the things that I enjoy. I hear a lot of people complain about the stupid little things that happen in their lives.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Coyoteslayer's comment's never bother me...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Coyoteslayer's comment's never bother me...


I am ALWAYS deeply offended by Justin's comments. 

FatBass wrote:


> I road hunt because my knees are about 5 years from total replacement. I'm getting a little bit tired of all the attacks on road hunters since there are legitimate reasons why some of us don't get "off our butts".


I agree, I get tired of road hunters vs backcountry hunters, DIY vs guided, trophy vs opportunist. We are ALL hunters, and truth be told, we ALL have different ways, styles, desires, standards. I personally like the road hunters, as that means they are NOT where I am at. I believe some are 'bothered' by road hunters because they themselves are road hunters and want less competition. :|


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe this is the 2nd or 3rd post with really nice mulies coming off the book cliffs. You will have to forgive my ignorance of the area, however their is a book cliff hunt that you are almost required to pack in at least ten miles no? I have heard that the cliff hunt is composed of a lot of private land, but the quality of animals coming out seem to be worth the time. i would really like to know how far these gentemen packed for these animals, and is this a le buck tag, and how hard is the draw? A 15 year wait like elk? But some of these post are really sparking my intrest for the book cliffs. I am not asking for any honey holes , just starting a little research of the area. I would be proud to take ethier one of those bucks, whether just off the side of the road(approx 500 ft off.) or the back country. just plain cool!  (were they really taken road hunting or is that just joking around?)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> chet said:
> 
> 
> > CS, you should not make fun of anybody's spelling.
> ...


You lie. You road hunt because your mullet wearing heritage will not let you do it any other way.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I agree and there are units that would be a big waste of time to do it all on foot. Try hunting unit 2C in New Mexico without road hunting, it's like the devil got ahold of the book cliffs and was trying to play a dirty joke.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Everyone road hunts whether they admit it or not. If on your way to your jumping off point you see a shooter buck, you're gonna shoot, I don't care who you are.


*Praise the Lord, the truth has been spoken.* :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Try hunting unit 2C in New Mexico without road hunting, it's like the devil got ahold of the book cliffs and was trying to play a dirty joke.


Same with some area's of the Henry's and the Books.....Some of those valley's are a long way's down there....better take the salt and pepper w/tp unless you want to spent two day's pack'in 'em out.. :|










Here's one out of the Books....road hunt....quite awhile ago..


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

i would just like a chance at something that big wow :shock:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

pro nailed... as usual
we all have hunting in common
now lets all have a circle jerk over the mass on that buck! *(())*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bull .45 do you still have that giant mustache?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nice bull .45 do you still have that giant mustache?


I still have all my hair and mustache...it's easier to see through now...  And I have gained a 'little' weight.... :shock:
A recent photo of myself, the mullet is hard to see........


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Man .45, you were a svelte looking young man....are you related to Burt Reynolds?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

.45, boy made you should go on a diet or something.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Everyone road hunts whether they admit it or not. If on your way to your jumping off point you see a shooter buck, you're gonna shoot, I don't care who you are.[/quote


I usually get out before any of the road hunters do, I like to get to my spot before light. I would agree that if I saw one while driving I would probably take it, half the fun for me is the work of it, getting out there and walking and stalking, but to each there own. But there is a ton of road hunters where i go, and no one I mean no one is hiking like I do, I never see anyone out in the woods. Just see them on some of the back roads, they look at me like I am nuts.


----------

